# Flame



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Man this thread has slowed down since March, lockdown...

So @TxColt decides I need a retirement gift. I had no idea it was going to be an ST Dupont Maxijet and Cigars too boot! Overly generous brother. Thank you and stay safe. I have wanted a Maxijet for about 3 years and never took the plunge!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Amazing gift! Great job


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Good smokes! Very generous!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Congrats on retiring? I dream about it daily!!! Oh and outstanding gift!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!! congrats!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Migdog (Apr 21, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on retiring and great hit/gift!!!


----------

